# Diagrama eléctrico de las luces del Aveo 2009



## psyvlo (Sep 14, 2015)

Hola 

Me podrían ayudar en conseguir por favor, el diagrama eléctrico de las luces del Aveo 2009.

Gracias. ...


----------

